
EFF Asks SCOTUS to Stop Broad Interpretations of Computer Fraud and Abuse Act - fortran77
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/eff-asks-supreme-court-put-stop-dangerously-broad-interpretations-computer-fraud
======
selfishgene
"If violating terms of use is a crime, then private companies across the
country get to decide who goes to prison for what, instead of lawmakers."

When these same "private companies" are allowed to commission their own police
forces, it can get a lot uglier pretty darn quick, given the close
relationship that most police departments have with local prosecutors.

Just recall what MIT police did to Aaron Swartz after he "overused" his
library privileges by downloading too many papers from JSTOR, most of which
were already in the public domain anyway.

